# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  10 Soruda Türklerin Anadoluya Gelişi

## veli

tana.jpg
Türklerin Anadoluya gelişi denilince, ilk akla gelen, hep Malazgirt Savaşıdır

Oysa bu büyük zafer, Türklerin Anadoluyu fethiyle ilgili diğer olayları,

önemli ayrıntıları unutturmaktadır. Bu yazımızda, Türklerin Anadoluya gelişleri ve fetihleriyle ilgili konuları tartışma

yoluna gittik.

1. Türkler neden Orta Asyadan ayrıldılar?

2. Niçin Anadoluya geldiler?

3. Türkler geldiğinde Anadoluda kimler vardı?

4. Anadoluya ilk olarak ne zaman geldiler?

5. Malazgirtten önce kazanılan savaş hangisidir?

6. Anadolu nasıl fethedildi?

7. Anadoluya ne kadar Türk geldi?

8. Anadoluya yalnızca göçebe Türkler mi geldi?

9. Anadolu, ne zaman Türkiye oldu?

10. Anadolu Selçuklu devleti ne zaman kuruldu?


1  Türkler neden Orta Asyadan ayrıldılar?

Proto-Moğollardan Kıtayların 924 yılında Orhun havalisine hakim olmalarıyla birlikte bu bölgedeki Türk boyları batıya göçmeye başladı. Türk boyları birbirlerini sıkıştırarak batıya doğru ilerlediler. 1027 yılına gelindiğinde, artan Kıtay baskısı sonucu Türklerin batıya göçü büyük bir sel halini almıştı. Kay ve Kıpçak baskısı ile Oğuzlar yurtlarından ayrıldılar. Şamanı Peçenek ve Oğuzlar Doğu ve Orta Avrupaya, Balkanlara, Müslüman Oğuzlar ise Mâverâünnehre, Horasana ve diğer İslâm ülkelerine göçtüler. Oğuzlar 1040 yılında Dandakanda Selçukluların idaresinde Gaznelileri yenip kendi devletlerini kurdular. Ancak Orta Asyadan on binlerce Türk, Moğol kabilelerinin baskısıyla batıya göçe devam ediyordu. Mâverâünnehr bölgesi onları barındırmaya yetmedi ve yeni yurt aramaya başladılar.

2  Niçin Anadoluya geldiler?

Büyük Selçuklu devleti kurulmadan önce Oğuzlardan kopan bir kısım boylar Azerbaycan, Güneydoğu Anadolu ve Iraka gitmişlerdi. Göktaş, Buka, Mansur ve Anasıoğlu idaresi altındaki Türkmenler, Cizre ve Diyarbakır havalisiyle Musulu ele geçirmişlerse de, uzun süre buralarda hakim olamayıp Azerbaycana geri dönmek zorunda kalmışlardır. Kendilerine yurt, hayvanlarına da otlak arayan Türkmen kitleleri, Büyük Selçuklu topraklarına gelmeye devam ediyordu. Selçuklular bunları kargaşa çıkarmalarını ve otlak sıkıntısına meydan vermelerini önlemek için Anadoluya yönelttiler. Büyük Selçuklu hükümdarı Tuğrul Beyin üvey kardeşi İbrahim Yinal büyük bir Türkmen kitlesini 1048 yılında Anadoluya gönderdi. Türkler, Suriye ve Iraka da gidip yerleşmişlerse de, bu ülkelerin çok iç taraflarına gitmemişlerdir. Bölgenin iklimi ve otlak durumunun, hayvanları için uygun olmaması bu bölgelerde Türklerin fazla yayılmasına engel olmuştur. C. Cahen, Türklerin Mezopotamya ve Suriyede gerçek bir yerleşim göstermeyip askeri hakim sınıf olarak kalmalarının nedenini, bu bölgede Bedevi ve Kürt çobanların bulunması ve Türk develerinin sıcak iklime uyum gösterememesi olarak izah eder. Anadolu ise iklimi ve geniş odaklarıyla Türklerin yaşantısına uygundu. Anadolunun nüfus açısından yoğunluğa sahip olmaması ve Türklere direnecek askeri organizasyonunun bulunmaması da Türkmenlerin gelmesi için teşvik edici unsurlar olmuştur.

3  Türkler geldiğinde Anadoluda kimler vardı?

Selçuklular Anadoluya geldiğinde burada Rumlar, Ermeniler, Süryaniler ve Araplar vardı. Ancak Bizans, Anadolunun tek hakimiydi. İlk Türk akınlarının başladığı sırada Ani, Van, Lori ve Karsta Ermeni prenslikleri bulunuyordu. Bizans İmparatorluğu, II. Basiliosun 1021′deki Doğu Anadolu seferlerinden itibaren bu bölgedeki Ermeni prensliklerini ortadan kaldırmıştır. Son Ermeni prensliği de 1064′te Selçukluların korkusundan Bizansa tabi olmak zorunda kalmıştır. Bizans İmparatorluğu Ermeni prensliklerinin siyasi hakimiyetlerine son verdikten sonra, önemli miktarda Ermeni kitlesini İç Anadoluya yerleştirmiştir. Ayrıca Bizans, Ermeni ve Süryanileri Ortodoksluğu kabule zorluyordu. Bu durum bu halkların Anadolunun müdafaasında, Bizanslılara yardım etmemesine neden olmuştur. Ermeni tarihçi Urfalı Matheos ile Süryani tarihçi Mihaelin yapıtlarında Bizanslılara karşı olan bu kinin izleri görülmektedir. Süryani Mihaelin şu sözleri bu durumu açıkça göstermektedir: Türkler, şerir ve rafizi Rumlar gibi kimsenin dinine ve inancına karışmıyor; hiçbir baskı ve zulüm düşünmüyorlardı. Anadoluda görülen bir diğer topluluk da Hıristiyan Türklerdir. Selçukluların akınlarına karşı Bizans, Balkanlara gelmiş ve burada Hıristiyan olmuş Oğuz (Guz), Kıpçak (Kuman) ve Peçenek Türklerini zaman zaman Anadoluya getirip yerleştirerek bir savunma hattı oluşturmaya çalışmıştır. Bilhassa Bizans İmparatoru Laskarides ve Paleologlar zamanında, Hıristiyan Türklerin geniş ölçüde Anadoluya getirildiğini görüyoruz. Hıristiyan Türklerin önemli bir kısmı zaman içerisinde Müslümanlaşmışsa da bir kısmı günümüze kadar Hıristiyan kimliklerini devam ettirmişlerdir.

4  Anadoluya ilk ne zaman geldiler?

Türklerin Anadoluya gelişini MÖ 3000-2000 yıllarına kadar çıkaranlar varsa da, bu iddialar tarihçiler arasında genel kabul görmüş fikirler değildir. Anadoluya ilk Türk girişi IV. yüzyılın sonlarına doğru Batı Hunları (Avrupa Hunları) tarafından gerçekleştirilmiştir. Hunlar bir taraftan Balkanlar üzerinden Trakyaya yürürlerken diğer taraftan Batı Hunlarının doğu bölümü de Kafkas dağlarını aşıp Anadoluya girmişti. Kursık ve Barsık isimli iki komutan idaresindeki Hun atlıları Erzurum üzerinden Malatyaya ulaştılar. Çukurovaya İndiler, Urfa ve Antakyayı kuşattılarsa da alamadılar. Kudüse kadar inen Hunlar, burada fazla kalmadılar ve 396 yılında tekrar Kafkaslara döndüler. İki yıl sonra tekrar Anadolu içlerine girmişlerse de, bu bölgede yerleşmeye dönük bir teşebbüsleri olmamıştır. Hunlardan sonra Anadoluya Türklerin ikinci gelişi Sabarlar Tarafından gerçekleştirildi. İdil, Don ve Kuban ırmakları arasındaki bölgede bir devlet kurmuş olan Sabar Türkleri VI. yüzyılda Kafkasların güneyine kadar olan toprakları ele geçirdiler. Daha sonra Kayseri, Konya, Ankara taraflarına şiddetli akınlar yapmışlardır. Selçuklular, Karahanlı ve Gazneliler karşısında tutunamayınca 1018′de Çağrı Bey 3000 süvari ile büyük mesafeleri ve çeşitli tehlikeleri aşarak Doğu Anadoluya bir sefer yaptı. Azerbaycanda rastladığı Türkmenleri de alıp birlikte Van gölü civarını ele geçirmişti. Çağrı Bey, bu başarılı akının ardından uzun mesafeleri tekrar geçip Buharaya döndü. Ailesi mensuplarına Anadoluda kendilerine karşı koyabilecek kimseye rastlayamadığını bildiriyordu. Selçuklular, Gaznelileri mağlup edip Mâverâünnehr bölgesine hakim oldukları için kendileri Anadoluya gitmemişler, ancak sel halinde ülkelerine gelen Türkmenleri Anadoluya göndermişlerdir.

5  Malazgirtten önce kazanılan savaş hangisidir?

İbrahim Yİnal, 1047 yılında Nişapura gelen Türkmen kitlelerini Anadoluya göndermiş ve kendisinin de arkalarından geleceğini vaad etmişti. Bu sırada (1047/1048) Selçuklu hanedanından Hasan Bey komutasındaki kuvvetler de Van gölü havzasını el geçirmek için harekete geçmişlerdi. Vaspurakan Bizans Valisi Aaron Selçukluları Büyük Zap Suyu civarında pusuya düşürerek mağlup etti. Savaşta Hasan Bey de şehit olmuştu. Bu olayın ardından büyük bir ordu ile Anadoluya gelen İbrahim Yinal ve Kutalmış, Bizans kuvvetlerini Pasin ovasındaki Hasankalede 18 Eylül 1048′de büyük bir mağlubiyete uğrattılar. Bu zafer üzerine Türkmenler Anadoluda yayılma imkânı bulmuşlar ve Trabzona kadar ilerlemişlerdir.

6  Anadolu nasıl fethedildi?

Hasankale zaferinden (1048) sonra Anadoluya yayılmaya başlayan Türkmen kitleleri, 1059′da Sivas ve Malatyayı ele geçirdiler. 1064′te Alparslan Karsı fethetti. 1067′ye gelindiğinde Kayseri, Niksar ve Konya fethedilmişti. Afşin, 1068′de Anadoluyu boydan boya geçip İstanbul Boğazına kadar ilerlemişti. Türkmenler Anadolunun doğu ve orta kısımlarına yayılmışlar ise de burası henüz onlar için emin bir yurt değildi. Zira Türkmenlerin düzenli Bizans ordularına karşı mücadele edecek güçleri yoktu. Bu yüzden Bizans orduları üzerlerine geldiği zaman, Türkmenler Kafkaslara çekilmek zorunda kalıyorlardı. Ayrıca Anadolunun fethedilememiş pek çok müstahkem mevki ve kaleleri vardı. Buraların yeterli muhasara silahına sahip olmayan Türkmenler tarafından ele geçirilmesi oldukça zordu. Selçuklu orduları da Türkmenleri himaye için her zaman Anadoluya gelemiyordu. 26 Ağustos 1071′de kazanılan Malazgirt zaferi Bizans ordusunu çökertti ve Anadolunun kapılarını sonuna kadar Türkmenlere açtı. Bizansın yediği bu büyük darbe Türkmenlerin Anadoluya sel halinde akışını sağlamıştır. Malazgirt zaferinden sonra esir Bizans İmparatoru Romanos Diogenes ile Alparslanın yaptığı anlaşma yeni Bizans İmparatoru tarafından bozuldu. Bunun üzerine Alparslan, Artuk Beyi Anadolunun fethi ile görevlendirdi. Artuk Beyin, Alparslanın ölümünden sonra İrana geri çağrılması üzerine onun yerini Tutak Bey aldı. Ancak asıl başarı Alparslana karşı taht mücadelesi yaparken öldürülen Kutalmışın oğulları sayesinde kazanıldı. Alparslanın oğulları ve kardeşleri arasındaki taht mücadelesi sırasında İranda esaret altında bulunan Kutulmışın oğulları kaçarak Anadoluya geldiler. Daha önce babalarına ve Alparslanın eniştesi El-basana bağlı Yabgulu Türkmenleri ile İbrahim Yinala bağlı aşiretler Anadoluya gelmişlerdi. Bunlar İrandaki taht mücadelelerinde başarıya ulaşamamış küskün Oğuz kitleleri idi ve kendi başlarına geçecek Selçuklu hanedanından birisini bekliyorlardı. Kutalmış oğlu Süleyman Şah bu Türmenlerin başına geçti ve kısa sürede Orta Anadoludan İznike kadar olan sahayı ele geçirip Türkiye Selçukluları Devletini kurdu. Bu devlet Büyük Selçuklulara tabi olmadığı gibi aralarında düşmanlık da bulunuyordu. Alparslanın oğlu Melikşah, Kutalmış oğlunun kurduğu bu devleti ortadan kaldırmak için Bizansla dahi işbirliği yapmış, ancak ölümü üzerine teşebbüsü akim kalmıştı.

Kutalmış oğlu Süleyman Şahtan önce Anadoluya gelen Artuk Beyin oğulları Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluda (Diyarbakır- Mardin-Elazığ-Hasankeyf) bir beylik kurdular. Daha sonra gelen Türkmen beyleri Saltuk Bey (Erzurum), Danişmend Gazi (Sivas-Amasya-Tokat), Mengücek Gazi de (Erzincan- Divrığı) Orta ve Doğu Anadoluda kendi beyliklerini kurarak o bölgelerin Türkleşmesini sağlamışlardır.

7  Anadoluya ne kadar Türk geldi?

Yüzyılın ortalarından itibaren Türkler Anadoluda yerleşmeye başladılar. Asıl yerleşme ise Malazgirt Savaşı ile oldu. Malazgirtten sonra Anadolu ile Türkistan arasında bir göç kanalı oluştu. Türkmenler, kümeler halinde gelmeye başladılar. Ancak ne kadar Türkün geldiğini tam olarak bilemiyoruz. Claude Cahen, ilk başta gelenlerin çok büyük miktarda olamayacağını belirtir. Anadoluya Türkmenlerin gelişi bir anda olmamış, birkaç yüzyıl sürmüştür. En önemli göç dalgalarından birisi XIII. yüzyılda Türkistanın Moğol istilasına uğramasından sonra gerçekleşmiştir. Türkmenler, Anadoluya her zaman doğrudan gelmemişlerdir. Bir kısmı Azerbaycan, Irak ve Suriyeye gitmiş, bir müddet oralarda kaldıktan sonra Anadoluya geçmişlerdir. Türkmenlerin göçü XVI. yüzyılda Safevi devletinin kurulmasına kadar devam etmiştir. Safeviler zamanında Türkistan ile Anadolu arasındaki göç kanalı kapanmıştır. Türklerin gelmesinden sonra Anadolunun yerli ahalisinden bir kısmı zamanla din değiştirerek Türkleşmiştir. Ancak bu rakam çok büyük miktarlarda değildir. Selçuklu tarihçileri hiçbir zaman toplu ihtidalara rastlanmadığını belirtirler. C. Cahen, Türkler ile Rumların iyi ilişkiler içerisinde olduklarını, ancak bir kaynaşmanın olmadığını söylemektedir. XVI. yüzyılın sonlarındaki Osmanlı kayıtları incelendiğinde, bu dönemde Anadoluda yerleşik hayata tam olarak geçmemiş yaklaşık olarak 1 milyon Yörük/Türkmenin bulunduğu görülür. Sadece Ulu Yörük ve Dulkadir Türkmenlerinin nüfusu 300 bin civarındadır. Ayrıca, bu yüzyıla gelindiğinde, önemli miktarda Türkmenin yerleşik hayata geçtiği de görülmektedir. Bunların da nüfusu 1 milyonu geçmektedir. Bu durum Anadolunun yerli halkı ile çok büyük oranda karışmanın olmadığını göstermektedir. Anadoluya gelen Türklerin büyük bir bölümü Oğuzlardır. Oğuzların (Türkmenlerin) 24 boyunun tamamı Anadoluya gelmiştir. Bunların dışında Türklerin diğer kabilelerinden Kıpçaklar (Kumanlar), Peçenekler (Oğuzların 24 boyundan birisi olan Peçeneklerden başka bir kabiledir), Akhunlar (Eftalitler), Bulgarlar da gelmişlerdir.

8  Anadoluya yalnızca göçebe Türkler mi geldi?

Anadoluya gelen Türklerin büyük bir kısmı göçebedir. Ancak göçebe Türklerin yanı sıra önemli sayılabilecek miktarda yarı yerleşik ve tam yerleşik yaşayışta bulunan Türkler de gelmiştir. Divan-ı Lugat-ı Türkteki yerleşik hayatla ilgili kelimeler ile Türkiye Türkçesindekiler karşılaştırıldığında, birçoğunun aynı olduğu görülmüştür. Faruk Sümer, göçebe Türkmenlerin haricinde birçok aydın, sanatkâr ve tüccarın da geldiğini belirtir. Anadoluya asıl yerleşik nüfus, XIII. yüzyılda Moğol istilası sonucu Türkistandaki şehirlerin tahrip edilmesi üzerine gelmiştir. Türkmenler Anadoluya gelirken çadırlarını, yetiştirdikleri hayvanlarını, göçebe ve şehirli yaşayışa ait kültürlerini, silah, kıyafet ve edebî değerlerini de beraberlerinde getirdiler.

9  Anadolu ne zaman Türkiye oldu?

Türklerin akın akın Anadoluya gelmeleri sonucu Avrupada burası Türkiye diye anılmaya başlanılmıştır. Faruk Sümer, 1085 tarihinden itibaren Avrupalıların Anadoluya Türkiye demeye başladıklarını belirtir. Friedrich Barbarossanın haçlı seferinden itibaren Batılı yazarlar Anadoludan, Türk hakimiyetine giren hiçbir ülkeye vermedikleri bir adla Turchia/ Turquie (Türkiye) diye söz etmeye başlamışlardır. Bu haçlı seferinden yarım yüzyıl sonra Simon de Saint-Quentin bu isimlendirmeyi sistematik hale getirmiştir. Claude Cahene göre, Anadoluda Türkleşme yoğunluğu ne olursa olsun, o zamanki Türkiyenin sınırları ne kadar belirsiz olursa olsun, çağdaşlarının gözünde Anadolunun Türk niteliği ülkenin bütününe damgasını vurmuştur. Avrupalı yazarlar Anadoluya Türkiye derken, Müslüman yazarlar, Selçuklular devlet kurduktan sonra dahi, hiçbir siyasal anlamı kalmamasına rağmen Rum/Roma sözünü kullanmaya devam etmişlerdir.

10  Anadolu Selçuklu devleti ne zaman kuruldu?

Malazgirt savaşından çok kısa bir süre sonra Türkler İstanbulun yanı başındaki İznıke kadar olan toprakları ele geçirip Anadoludaki ilk devletlerini kuruyorlardı. Bu devletin kuruluş tarihi çeşitli tartışmalara neden olmuştur. Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin hangi tarihte kurulduğu konusunda araştırmacılar çeşitli tarihler ileri sürmüşlerdir. M. Altay Köymen, 1073 tarihini gösterir. Ayrıca aynı devletin 1077 ve 1092 tarihlerinde iki defa daha kurulduğu fikrindedir. M. Halil Yinanç 1077, Z. Velidi Togan 1080, J. Laurent ise 1080 yılında kurulduğunu ileri sürmektedirler. Osman Turan ve İbrahim Kafesoğlunun Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin kuruluşu olarak gösterdikleri tarih ise 1075′tır. Bu iki tarihçinin 1075 yılını kabul etmelerine dayanak yaptıkları deliller, bu tarihin doğru olduğunu göstermektedir. Süryanî Mihail, Anna Kommena ve Zonarasın eserlerindeki kayıtlar 1075 yılında Süleyman Şahın bağımsızlığını ilan ederek Sultan ünvanını aldığını göstermektedir. Aynı yıl Bizansla yapılan antlaşma, bağımsızlığın hukukî belgesini teşkil etmektedir.

 Osman Turan, Selçuklular Zamanında Türkiye Tarihi, İstanbul 1984

 H Claude Cahen, Osmanlılardan Önce Anadolu, çev. Erol Üyepazarcı, İstanbul 2000

 B Claude Cahen, Türklerin Anadoluya İlk Girişi, çev. B. Yediyıldız-Y. Yücel, Belleten, Sayı 201 (Ankara 1988), s. 1375- 1431

 M Gülay Öğün, Türk Fethi Öncesi Bizansın Doğu Anadolu Siyaseti, Yüzüncü Yıl Ün. Sosyal Bilimler Dergisi, Sayı 2 (Van 1991),

s. 73-80

 İbrahim Kafesoğlu, Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti Hangi Tarihte Kuruldu?, Tarih Enstitüsü Dergisi, Sayı 10-11 (İstanbul 1981), s. 1-28

 İS Faruk Sümer, Anadoluya Yalnız Göçebe Türkler mi Geldi?, Belleten, Sayı 96 (Ankara 1960), s. 567-594

 Ali Sevim, Anadolunun Fethi, Ankara, 1988

----------

